# Quick little project, Tapmatic torque bar



## Reddinr (Feb 14, 2021)

I bought a used tapmatic a few years ago and rigged it up on my drill press with a vice-grip for a torque bar.  I finally got around to mounting it to my milling machine today.  The piece is just "eyeballed" and made from an unknown steel.   I didn't bother much with finish.  I plan to paint it.  I'm thinking chipped blue/bondo to match the mill. I drilled and tapped the collar around the spindle and mounted it as shown.


----------

